

Ideas Are Cheap - shawndumas
http://designdare.com/ideas-are-cheap

======
entangld
MOST ideas are cheap. Like all rules, there are exceptions.

There are many ideas that are still here centuries later and have changed
millions of lives. It's not only about execution. Even after they're well
executed, we can still compare quality of ideas.

There are ideas that come from very deep thought and intuition, which make
people see things they didn't know were possible. Words are also cheap, until
you've written literature.

